# The price of a latte could be 83% of a persons daily food allowance



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

According to the BBC, the price of a latte (priced at £2.50) could be 83% of someones daily 'per head' food allowance.

Is coffee classed as a luxury item?

Have you seen a noticeable drop in trade over the past few months?

Most people I have spoken to today do not believe this is the case but I would like to get a wider view on this.

Have any of your customers remarked on the cost of their coffee or is the quality ensuring that the coffee holds it price and the price is not challenged as a result of this?

Source article: BBC Website


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

As a drink it is very different to as an event.

Coffee the drink is about 6p per cup. Coffee the event is up to £2 per cup.

Coffee shops need to offer something different. That is why we have the Culture Cafe concept to there is something different to get people in each week.


----------

